# games that shattered all our expectations....



## karan.painkiller (Mar 18, 2005)

wots THAT game that has exceed ur wildest expectations?????? HL2 or Doom 3 not withstanding.....

for me it wuz probably Counter Strike....it wuz amazing coming from the stables of indepandant developers!

wot bout u guys?????


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2005)

i would say serious sam....coming frm a new developer, it was an awesome game....had gr8 graphics and the DOOM style mindless kiil 'em all gameplay....


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 18, 2005)

Freedom Fighters! I wasen't sure what the game would be like but the story and execution of the game exceeded my wildest dreams!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 18, 2005)

Freedom Fighters! FOR ME TOO!!!

I tougbht of it as an ordinary game at first ... But it is SIMPLY AWESOME graphically, storywise and gameplaywise....

Just wise man!!! Topped all of my expectations...

DoomIII and HL2 are just about graphics.... 

P.S. : Didn't intend to hurt any HL2 or DoomIII fan but Freedom Fighter ROCKS!


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 18, 2005)

Freedom fighters or Freedom Force  

i was shocked for a while , probably i mis read them as Freedom Force ...lol


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 18, 2005)

It's Freedom Fighters all right.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 19, 2005)

I was expecting frm Enter the matrix but the game really was a big disappointment.

yea i started playing freedom fighters thinking of it as a casual game ,but the game was extremely cool. the bgm was one of the best i hav heard in games i hav played.


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 19, 2005)

yeps same here 
freedom fighters 
it hooked me on to that game 
good graphics good storyline as well 
the teaming strategy's 
Ai was too found good 
all to say a damn good game that dint make it ot the top


----------



## Tux (Mar 19, 2005)

freedom fighters ! yes.
it never got that much push
but that was awasome

spiderman 1&2 were disappointing. realyy


----------



## anshul_sood (Mar 21, 2005)

Freedom Fighter was the game that really exceeded my expectations.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I think it was "MARIO"



HAHAHA just kidding I to think it was freedom fighters as it was awasome !!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 23, 2005)

It seems like Freedom Fighter had been the biggest underdog! Almost all seem to have started playing the game with very low expectations but have got more then they had expected and then some! The devlopers really deserve a pat on the back for this. Wonder when Freedom Fighters 2 would see the light of the day?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 23, 2005)

For me it was Hl2....I never expected such a huge Storyline and Graphics extravaganza over its predecessor  Man The game was simply awesome 8) 

@cody....well i suppose Freedom Fighter 2 is already in working title for the Ps2 and Xbox....though not much additonal news and screenies available yet but Gamespot states Edios Plans its release for later Part of this year  
*www.gamespot.com/ps2/action/freedomfighters2/news_6092995.html


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 23, 2005)

so many ppl talkin abt freedom fighters...me never played it...guess i should try it out  but wait...ill aready have such high expectations frm the game...will it live up to them??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 23, 2005)

and how high expectations do u mean nemi????  

This game is a fair enough 3rd Person Shooter game....Will work like a breeze on Normal system config as well so no problem of lag out there....atleast i can assure u a total Time pass gameplay for a while.....ohhh yea it will as well depend if u like the genre


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 23, 2005)

as high as those i had with D3 and HL2... 

i dont mind 3rd person shooters...i loved max payne  i think i better get hold of the game somehow...u guys r tempting me now...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 23, 2005)

hmm...well i guess i had to add that line of not expecting so much outta that game  

But still say u liked MP then This will be a piece of cake Minus all the Bullet Time Combos and Large Load times  

Also this game is quite old but u can easily get hold of it  oh yea this is a One Disc game so figure out whats installed for ya 

Also u can try the demo first if ya want to *www.download.com/Freedom-Fighters-demo/3000-7563_4-10222324.html


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 23, 2005)

serious sam - the 2nd encounter... NO doubt... seriously seriously fun!!!! ... AWESOME GRAPHICS... it works beautifully on my ol pc wit gf2mx... awesome gameplay - basically made for fun n not complex AI or anything... really nice lines by sam in that


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 23, 2005)

No doubt:Its Pirates of Caribean!!!!
I was very excited on geting it until I started it.My heart broke whem I started playing it.I just thought of burning the whole PC, but I regained my consciousness nd I sold it to my friend at some what the same price for which I bought it.Thank God IT HAS GONE!!!!!!


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 23, 2005)

Wat about freedom force. after a long period of boring superhero games it was one game that really delivered


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 23, 2005)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> No doubt:Its Pirates of Caribean!!!!
> I was very excited on geting it until I started it.My heart broke whem I started playing it.I just thought of burning the whole PC,



Actually we are talking about "shattering expectations" in a positive way!  But guess the subject can be interpretted in your way as well!


----------



## moshel (Mar 23, 2005)

At first even i thought that Freedom Fighters was an average game. But it really exceeded my expectations. 

and the best thing about that was it played on my old p3 733 mhz, 810e motherboard 192 mb ram PC!!!!!!


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 23, 2005)

When it came to shattering expectations, I have to say three games did it for me. Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time was one. Somehow I never listened to the people who told me to run and get the game ASAP. But the second I got it on the PS2 and started playing it, I couldn't stop - literally. While the game was a bit frustrating the first time around, once I got the hang of it, I couldn't stop. I still play it regularly. 

The next game that shattered my expectations was Half-Life 2. I know much has already been said about this, but after the disappointment that came with the release of Doom 3 and playing it without much of a gameplay angle, I was somehow preparing myself for the worst when I picked up HL2. I went home installed it and the trouble with Steam started right away. I thought "Oh heck! This is gonna be a worse let down than D3 was!" The game finally loaded after an hour, and after staring at an interminable load time for the first level, I started playing through it. I never was convinced of the game's true genius until the "Water Hazard" level. It was then that I truly realized that it was more than what I had expected.

But the most earth-shattering experience for me came from a game that unfortunately didn't get the credit it deserved because it launched along with the biggie - HL2. The game? Tribes: Vengeance. I didnt open the package until I had finished playing HL2 and by the time I got around to playing the second level and the multiplayer online, I had to slap myself to realize how the game had come from nowhere and blew away all my expectations of the game to kingdom come. I have never played a game that was this engaging in single-player, except, perhaps, say Call of Duty. To anyone that hasn't tried out this game, do so  - NOW! I guarantee you till love it to death!


----------



## mayur_digitized (Jan 11, 2007)

for me it has to be an obscure game called gothic 2. all sites had given it an average rating. still i decided to give it a try. n boy, wat a heck of the game is it. i got truly immersed in its environment and spent many nights playing it.
another one would be SWAT 4, i really thought it would be no better than counter strike. but to my surprise i found it to be quite  exciting


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 11, 2007)

For me it would be *Indogo Prophecy** aka Farenheit*. I didnt expect much when I forst started playing but boy oh boy was i in for a surprise. This was easily the best game i had ever played on the PS2. I didnt find any other game as immersive as this one.


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Jan 11, 2007)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Freedom Fighters! I wasen't sure what the game would be like but the story and execution of the game exceeded my wildest dreams!



for me too, amazing game. Jesper Kyd music always rox even for hitman. luv that game.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> For me it would be *Indogo Prophecy** aka Farenheit*. I didnt expect much when I forst started playing but boy oh boy was i in for a surprise. This was easily the best game i had ever played on the PS2. I didnt find any other game as immersive as this one.



I agree with Indigo Prophecy. It is very good game. Especially the arcade sequence. After i changed the keys. It became quite easy. It is one of the best adventure games. The action at last was superb. The music was amazing. The mission was exciting. This game has all. Must play game.


----------



## Taran0000 (Jan 11, 2007)

mayur_digitized said:
			
		

> another one would be SWAT 4, i really thought it would be no better than counter strike. but to my surprise i found it to be quite exciting


 
SWAT4 is one of best online games i ever played. i have played this game more than 450 hours


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 11, 2007)

I thought Hitman was No 1 in action and stealth. I just bought Splinter cell
Chaos Theory and i think this is even better.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 16, 2007)

Well according to me cricket games - Cricket and BLC fail to deliver each time. Why can't they take advice from some cricket experts before making games. Each time some or the other flaw in gameplay occurs regularly.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2007)

^^they say cricket games have less market and hence less budget.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 17, 2007)

But that's a lame excuse...since they make the game poorly...hence it has a bad market...not the other way around. They never tried perfecting the game!


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 17, 2007)

Was recent BLC a flop...???? i mean i heard was a nice game.....!!

yeah BLC 99 (i loved it) coz...at that time....it was awsome..now comparing wid new editions....v can call it lame..!!!


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2007)

it has to be 

*The Suffeing: Prison is Hell*

and

*Gun


Freedom Fighter *is good too but its now a bit old to pry open again.


----------



## fazcorp_88 (Jan 22, 2007)

resident evil 4 (ps2) i had virtually no expectations from this game and thought that it would be another horror crap games(i hate horror films and games) but was stunned shocked by the amazing storyline,characters and awesome gameplay(the best one till date).


----------



## Stalker (Jan 22, 2007)

Star Wars : Knights of the old republic 1 & 2....amazing rpgs


----------

